# curious to find my GPU Temp



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys, what's a good tool (other than ATi Tool) to use to find the temperature that my Radeon X1300 Pro is running at? ATi Tool doesn't seem to want to give me my temperature reading. Which is weird, because it gave me the temp of this card when it was in another case.

Thanks


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/EVEREST_Free_Edition_d4181.html

Everest will give you that temp, after install click on sensor


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

that doesn't show me my temp either.... what is up with this thing?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

did you try speedfan i dont have a link but google it


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nope, SpeedFan doesn't report the GPU temp either. I'm 99% positive that it's these Catalyst 7.2 drivers I have installed for my Radeon video cards. When the X1300 Pro was in the other case, I had 7.1 drivers installed and the temperature sensor worked fine then.

I should've known better than to fix something that wasn't broken.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the only one that will pull it up for me is
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

The weird thing is ATi Tools knows the temp of the card. Using custom fan speeds based on GPU temp, I can hear the fan speed change in my X1900 and X1300 both. It just won't display the temp. I'm contemplating scaling back my drivers to 7.1


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

here's another weird thing, last night before I suggested Everest I tried it to make sure it showed the gpu temp with the 7.2's and it did, now tonite after I restarted everest don't show any temp or voltages

I am running vista but I swear last nite it worked


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmm, maybe I should try checking again before rolling back the drivers. Maybe my temp sensor reading activated when yours stopped :grin:


----------

